# Hearse with infinity mirror and talking skeleton is done!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Its finally finished!!!!! Well for now anyway! My hearse with its talking skeleton and infinity mirror illusion for the rear window is done!!! Let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, Bigant! You've come up with a very unique approach to a hearse. And how considerate of Home Depot to come up with a full sized horse skellie in time for you to add it to your display:jol:


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

That is too cool! Great work! By the way, it's also nice to see that I'm not the only one to set something up only to break it down again. That infinity mirror is just way too cool, too!

Cheers!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeet!!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

It came out great! That infinity mirror concept is such a great idea.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I really wanted to do something different with the inside of the hearse!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the infinity mirror effect


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This has to be the prop build of the year! The TOT's are going to be amazed at this. Heck, we all are!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!! This project has taken months and months to put together between not having time to work on to spending weeks trying to think of how it could be built so that it comes apart and stores flat to also spending weeks trying to think of something really cool to do with the inside! Now that its finished I'm super thrilled with it and I can't wait to see how everyone reacts to it on the big night!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

OH.MY.GOODNESS!!!! Love everything about that!

But, Bigant, y'all are fixin' to get a bad storm down there in Florida. Bring that thang up here & I'll put it in my garage to protect it from the storm.  

BTW- Did you do a tutorial on that mirror?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job! Yep, I really like that mirror.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great looking!! I love the infinity mirror!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!! I will be doing a tutorial for the mirror this weekend and will post up the video as soon as its done!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG Bigant - WOW - just WOW. That mirror effect really finishes it off. What a fantastic prop!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

looks amazing. are the skeleton and horse staying like that or are you adding some of the traditional tack for funeral carriage horses like the black feather on top of the head


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Very Cool! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You always do amazing work BIGANT, and this is no exception. I always admire the way you take an idea, and give it your own special twist. You should be very, very proud of all your hardwork, it is fantastic. I absolutely love the infinity mirror and I am sure all of your TOT's will be knocked out! Well done sir, well done!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome


----------

